# Places to practise drifting



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there guys!

Just wondering if anybody knows of any places in bed herts and buck area where i can go to practise drifting.

I was thinking disused airfields that the land owner will let you on. Any ideas of where some places might be?

Thanks!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I heard roundabouts are good


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DWYB - Drift What Ya Brung - Learn & Practice Drifting


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

James1491 said:


> Hi there guys!
> 
> Just wondering if anybody knows of any places in bed herts and buck area where i can go to practise drifting.
> 
> ...


Why would you ???


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Because its fun?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Is it ??? Thought it was just a way to wear your tyres out


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

James1491 said:


> Hi there guys!
> 
> Just wondering if anybody knows of any places in bed herts and buck area where i can go to practise drifting.
> 
> ...


These guys are in Herts but you'll be using their cars, not your own. 

Drift Limits Affiliation | Sky Insurance


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> Is it ??? Thought it was just a way to wear your tyres out


I dont think that people who are overly concerned about tire wear ask about drifting.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

DWYB at santapod is probably closest to you, well worth the money, been a few times and tyre changing service there, 
nice tracks
1 big (fun/fast)
1 medium (30mph ish)
3 fig 8s
1 donut

entrance fee beats looking over shoulder on the streets by far! and it's all day

don't bother looking for a free place to skid ... after all if you owner a £,£££,£££ bit of land, would you go out of your way to let some kid in a beat up 90's car plant rubber all over it for free?

also checkout driftworks.com if you're not already on there


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Skid risk in Birmingham


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

why would i? 

well because its a lot of fun going sideways and tbh going through tyres is not something im worried about as for practicing i will be getting cheap tyres to learn the cars handling abilities and more importantly how to actually get the slide going and maintain it. 

yeah Santa Pod is very close to me its only 15 miles from my house. so there looks good and ill have to look up bovingdon because ive heard about it but didnt know it did drifting too. 

is there anywhere else apart from those and birmingham? in the area that anyone knows of?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Asda car park


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

haha no i wont do it on the road as i don't fancy having my car impounded and my license taken from me as i need my license for my job. 

i always go by if you want to drift or race keep it on the track.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep that my point, a RACE track is for racing and everybody knows that going sideways is not the fastest way round a race track, hence to point of the GTR and the way it was developed i.e. as soon as slippage was felt it actively put power to the slipping wheel so that you could go faster round a corner and not slide all over the place! Sorry, just don't get it. Car control and avoiding sliding is the skill and art, drifting is for baseball cap wearing chavs


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Steve said:


> Yep that my point, a RACE track is for racing and everybody knows that going sideways is not the fastest way round a race track, hence to point of the GTR and the way it was developed i.e. as soon as slippage was felt it actively put power to the slipping wheel so that you could go faster round a corner and not slide all over the place! Sorry, just don't get it. Car control and avoiding sliding is the skill and art, drifting is for baseball cap wearing chavs


Maybe it isnt a GTR he is drifting? :chairshot


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tell that to Keiichi Tsuchiya. Yes race tracks are built for racing but sometimes its not about speed and high grip levels its about having fun and enjoying yourself in a different way than you would do normally.

the chavs comment is more chavs in corsas and saxos thinking they have speed in their 1.2 and put a huge decat system on it. and it just ruins the car. the GTR a totally different class of car and tbh i would never compare drifting with chavs because its not about a stereotype its about what you do with your car. yes im not a big fan of chavs but i respect anybody who has a very tidy and aesthetically pleasing car with a decent engine under the bonnet


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

im drifting a R33 GTST. All i want to do is get good at it as it can enhance your skills as a driver as a whole. Plus i feel its a fun way to gain knowledge about your skills and your cars performance and capabilities


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup, well I would prefer to use my cars as intended and race them as I will be doing at Silverstone on Monday the full GP circuit, a race track for race cars, drifting and spinning off is not acceptable as if you lose control you endanger everybody else. As I say all drifting does is put extra stress on your car which it wasn***8217;t designed for and wear your tyres out. No fun as far as can see if all you are going to do is break your car


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yh but drifting is held in a controlled environment. What you just said there is rather odd because if that is the case then when someone spins off on a track day is that endangering everyone else too? I understand drifting isn't your cup of tea and that is fine each to their own. 

Yes it may put stress on the car but you set it up to handle what you will throw at it. And wearing out tyres is something i am not worried about at all. It will only break it if i do not set it up for it. I didn't buy the car for it to just go fast in a straight line and around a circuit. I want to enjoy it in other ways too


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good argument James - have fun and don't "drift" into anything hard as it will hurt!!!!

People should not spin off a circuit; it usually happens because they run out of talent, or don't understand and feel the car they are driving. I don't know your age but I learnt to drive in cars that were car that could kill you because we didn't have all of the driving aids we have today - that makes you weary of hitting things and hence why I don't, even though I could, slide that car cos when it's sliding you are not in control.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Take the advice given and get in touch with a few places, ask THEM if they know other places as well.

Go have fun in your GTST, if it breaks, it breaks. You either fix it and keep going, or cry about it and give up.

Ignore all the stereotypical BS that comes along with the 'drift scene'. Go out and get sideways if that what makes you happy. Nothing stopping you from doing it all other than your budget and time.


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha yh thanks steve!  

Yh im going to take the advice. Yh if it breaks ill be very sad but i will rebuild it. My GTST is a car i have waited a long time for and its good to have a car like this as it puts me back in touch with real cars not the type of cars i drive about at work lol


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> ........ drifting is for baseball cap wearing chavs


Found one of them "chavs" for you here Steve, bet he has no clue how to drive "properly":chuckle:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> Yep that my point, a RACE track is for racing and everybody knows that going sideways is not the fastest way round a race track, hence to point of the GTR and the way it was developed i.e. as soon as slippage was felt it actively put power to the slipping wheel so that you could go faster round a corner and not slide all over the place! Sorry, just don't get it. Car control and avoiding sliding is the skill and art, drifting is for baseball cap wearing chavs


Bloody hell Steve, did you get up on the wrong side of bed lol.
Drifting takes alot of skill and car control. Its also brought alot of new blood and something new to the car scene of the last few years. Think your showing your age :chuckle:


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

SklyaFett said:


> Bloody hell Steve, did you get up on the wrong side of bed lol.
> Drifting takes alot of skill and car control. Its also brought alot of new blood and something new to the car scene of the last few years. Think your showing your age :chuckle:


Yh i thought that when he took a very dim view to drifting. I understand that its each to their own but clearly he hates drifting and thinks its for "baseball cap wearing chavs"


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> Good argument James - have fun and don't "drift" into anything hard as it will hurt!!!!
> 
> People should not spin off a circuit; it usually happens because they run out of talent, or don't understand and feel the car they are driving. I don't know your age but I learnt to drive in cars that were car that could kill you because we didn't have all of the driving aids we have today - that makes you weary of hitting things and hence why I don't, even though I could, slide that car cos when it's sliding you are not in control.



But when you do slide off the road you can always just blame the new surface the track owners laid, even though they warned every it was still a bit slippy...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R33 gtst is an awesome drift car - you won't break it - I know of cars lasting literally years of abuse as drift school cars and not breaking.. So long as it's well setup no probs.... Also so long as you're not bouncing off limiter it's actually easier on engine than a track day as you never really use full throttle.

Santa pod is awesome fun.. You buy tyres there for about £9 all in with fitting and disposal. They will have sizes for you and if you have special size call them and they'll make sure they do have some! 

It's SO much fun doing drift days..

north weald will let you drift ... Around 50 for a day and also brilliant fun.... 

Brands hatch drift school in the paddock area also great fun about 60.. 

There are loads and will be more local to you..

anything else just ask  loads of info at skylineowners and DreamWorks etc.. 


I can share some vids of the place I mention too.. 

cheers,
Sam


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

it saddens me how close minded and snobbish some people are, but then again, who cares, it's them missing out ^^

go out and abuse the GTST m8, it won't break so long as you keep it well maintained and cooling system is brilliant on these, so no need to upgrade to alloy. If you do break something like an suspension arm or bushes, upgrade it (don't buy ebay tat) japspeed/driftworks quality at a MINIMUM, ebay tat will destroy itself on the next drift day

drift days are brilliant for learning how to control your car (well worth the £££ and time if/whenever it steps out on the roads)

I would highly recommend anyone that does not know the joy of going sideways to attend a drift day... that is unless you're worried about being shown up by chavs in cars 1/20th the price of yours


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> that makes you weary of hitting things and hence why I don't, even though I could, slide that car cos when it's sliding you are not in control.


Quiet everyone. Aryton f**king Senna is here.


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for all that  yh sharing some videos would be cool. Yh its very well maintained i dont put cheap stuff on my pride and joy. Its only the best so Japspeed etc. 

Yh im just trying to find some good places to gain better knowledge of my car.

Haha yh thats what i thought FLYNN lol 

Its all about having fun whilst being sideways in my view.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Cor! Some one has a personal vendetta against drifting!


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tell me about it. I wonder if he had a drifter go past him on the track. Or maybe he tried drifting and crashed? Lol then decided not to do it again lol


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

lol It must stem from something!

As everyone knows how much skill/control is required maintain a good drift. It is a profession after all


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yh exactly. Yh ive seen and spoken to some of the drifters in the BDC and they always say its about having fun and maintaining control.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, so that***8217;s what you aspire to ??? Got bored with it but did stay and watch all 7 mins 42 sec***8217;s. Just wondering how many baseball cap wearing chavs think that was done in one take ?? Oh yeah, all of them ! C***8217;mon guys, next you***8217;ll be telling me it***8217;s a sport LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Seriously deluded.

And just to add, I don't drift and never have, but your view on the matter is both immature and pathetic.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LoL I guess I could say grow up and learn how to drive but that would be cruel and I am not naturally a cruel person.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sorry guys, gotta go now as need to go to Asda may see some of you in the Car Park, LOL


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Say that to who though? As I just clearly stated I don't drift.. So other than that fact, you know nowt about my driving abilities.

AND the OP is looking for legal places to drift. Your a tool.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ken Block is a good driver, not the best but he is good, Ive watched him rally too, he is very aggressive but goes all out all the time. He wouldnt be my prime example tho.

Pike's Peak World Record Uphill Run Genesis Coupe - World's Most Advanced Drift Car! - YouTube

Rhys Millen is also a 'base ball cap wearing chav' obviously doesnt know what he is doing.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> LoL I guess I could say grow up and learn how to drive but that would be cruel and I am not naturally a cruel person.


Cruel, no. A twat.... Perhaps.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

...


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm not being funny Steve but I don't think you will be missed at a drift event so its a good thing you don't like it. I'd much prefare to spend my time with the 'chavs' as you put it than car snobs that can't see past the end of his nose. I don't drift myself, but like anything in life variety is a good thing.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It would seem everyone thinks he's a tool to be honest.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161232-trackday-knobhead.html


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> It would seem everyone thinks he's a tool to be honest.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161232-trackday-knobhead.html


Epic read lol. Well he defo comes across like that hehe.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL !!!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Quiet everyone. Aryton f**king Senna is here.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Why would you ???



:thumbsup::smokin:


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

I only started this post to get some idea of what drift venues are about. Seems that steve has been a absolute tool and looked down his nose at a fellow skyline owner. Not cool! Like i said his personal opinion is fine as each to their own but not need to brand drifters as "chavs" LMAO! But dude cmon its just a bit of fun to have with your car. And for your info i went on a track day yesterday and really enjoyed it but still want to drift properly. Yes i loved the straight line speed of my car but going sideways is a bit more of a adrenaline rush haha! No need to be a tool about it all. And brand drifters something they aint. Bad form sir, bad form!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL James, steady with the tool comment/s and sorry to brand all "drifter" (thought that they were a pop group in the 60 & 70's LOL) as chavs. BUT ....................................it did inspire some healthy debate and I know that you lot won't come after me as I will be going quickly in a straight line whilst you will be going sideways and falling off the road / track behind me 

I was at Silverstone today and went out with one of the instructors and he said the fastest way around a circuit is not to slip and slide and definitely not to ***8220;drift***8221; ***8211; but if that***8217;s your bag, Mr Chav, accept my apology ***61514;


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

lol, shame... all that money/car and no idea how to have some fun ^^


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> LOL James, steady with the tool comment/s and sorry to brand all "drifter" (thought that they were a pop group in the 60 & 70's LOL) as chavs. BUT ....................................it did inspire some healthy debate and I know that you lot won't come after me as I will be going quickly in a straight line whilst you will be going sideways and falling off the road / track behind me
> 
> I was at Silverstone today and went out with one of the instructors and he said the fastest way around a circuit is not to slip and slide and definitely not to ***8220;drift***8221; ***8211; but if that***8217;s your bag, Mr Chav, accept my apology ***61514;


Sooooooo mate, was you in the fast group bro, wid ya sic gtr. I bet you iz lappin everyone at least 10 times! :flame:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh an what is it with your shopping list in your sig who gives a shit what tires you got on your car lol


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Oh an what is it with your shopping list in your sig who gives a shit what tires you got on your car lol


dude they are the tyres that stop him from drifting/having fun, and make sure he goes in a straight line the fastestest!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

CrysAk said:


> dude they are the tyres that stop him from drifting/having fun, and make sure he goes in a straight line the fastestest!


:chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> LOL James, steady with the tool comment/s and sorry to brand all "drifter" (thought that they were a pop group in the 60 & 70's LOL) as chavs. BUT ....................................it did inspire some healthy debate and I know that you lot won't come after me as I will be going quickly in a straight line whilst you will be going sideways and falling off the road / track behind me
> 
> I was at Silverstone today and went out with one of the instructors and he said the fastest way around a circuit is not to slip and slide and definitely not to ***8220;drift***8221; ***8211; but if that***8217;s your bag, Mr Chav, accept my apology ***61514;


I wonder if it is your limited ability to grasp what others find most obvious that is the reason you keep losing money with suppliers. Was what you paid the instructor refundable? Clearly he could teach you nothing.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Steve said:


> LoL I guess I could say grow up and learn how to drive but that would be cruel and I am not naturally a cruel person.


Are you for real?

Ever seen real drifting? They could show 90% of people car control - I race, used to race at a very high level and I'm amazed at their car control, awe inspiring.

Still, I only own a crappy 500 BHP GTST so I clearly am uneducated with track talk, I'll leave it to the expert Steve with his gay 4WD.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Trev said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Ever seen real drifting? They could show 90% of people car control - I race, used to race at a very high level and I'm amazed at their car control, awe inspiring.
> 
> Still, I only own a crappy 500 BHP GTST so I clearly am uneducated with track talk, I'll leave it to the expert Steve with his gay 4WD.


Boys and girls, now you are just being childish. Gay is Happy, I am happy but not in your sense of the word Gay. So now you understand, even though I shouldn’t have to explain my sexuality to you. 

Yes, I have seen so called real drifting at Japfest. I have attended Japfest every year since it started, Trax and again, have attended every year since it started and Silverstone. :thumbsup:

At Japfest, all the drifting boys do is put marbles down on the circuit making it dangerous for people attending and taking their own cars out on track after they have been out. Really stupid when you have members of the public who may have never been on a race circuit before.:chairshot

I was at SS and it was supposed to be the European Drifting Championships. When there, I asked them, the organisers, what the rules were and how did one win such a competition, as I didn’t k now and nor did anyone around me, as I was genuinely interested in this so called NEW sport. Everybody kept saying it was how long they could hold the skid, as that is what it is, but no one actually knew what the rules were and how you would win such a errr competition. :blahblah:

Are there any ? Or is it just down to how big your c*ck is ? Or the colour of you latest tattoo and or which part of your anatomy you have got pierced lately? Or of course which way round the baseball cap is?uke:

We all know that the sport of MOTOR RACING is a sport. Skidding around a corner maybe fun. I have done that when I used to Rally, but as I pointed out that was in days where you were taught car control and the quickest way around and corner and where to place the car for the action out of the corner. NOT drifting BUT car control, balanced throttle, use of the handbrake etc. . .

Whilst at SS yesterday the ARDS race driver did say I was quicker around the full GP circuit than a certain Mr Vettel – but it was the 1st of April :squintdan

C’mon guys and girls, where is your sense of humour ? Talking of which, there is nothing wrong with a 500bhp GTST, I also have owned an R34 GTT pushing 400bhp and a NISMO 350Z pushing 330bhp, so I am more than familiar with rear wheel drive and if you knew anything about the GTR and I assume you’re are referring to my Nissan Skyline GTR and not the Nissan GTR, you would know that it a Skyline GTR is NOT4WD, but does have an active 4WD system. 


One last thing before I give up on this thread, why spend a shed load of cash building a nice car only to wreck it ? If that your gaol just go banger racing and save yourself a whole lot of grief and money?

Good Bye Drifters
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh Sorry 

I do have Tools too, they are in my Tool box !!!


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CrysAk said:


>


Lol, love it!

Anyway, Steve.....your clearly missing the point Sir but kudos for coming across looking like a fool.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> ....
> NOT drifting BUT car control, balanced throttle, use of the handbrake etc. . .
> 
> ...



:bowdown1: Imagine being able to control a car using throttle and handbrake. Steve is right.

Lol love this thread, oh well i hope the OP has found what he is looking for. Have fun out there doing whatever Motorsport or non-Motorsport you like to do.


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahh this thread has amused me alot. Have to admit ive got what i needed but steve there was no need to act like a idiot to a fellow skyline owner. Clearly according to many on here ur derranged. I went to my first track day on sunday and i didnt need driver tuition. Not saying it makes me a better driver. But if your going to give advice like that it makes u look like a bit of a novice when saying u had driver tuition to drive your car round a track. But like i keep saying each to their own. It doesnt bother me at all that u hate drifters, but dont brand them something they are not.


----------



## Rubix_Cube (Mar 5, 2006)

Came on to see what region the OP was in to lend a hand, but nice to see that the stereotype driver makes its way into even this forum.

Drifting has its own rules when it comes to being a sport. Its not like other motor racing. Drivers are marked on Angle in relation of direction of travel, distance to marked clipping points (inner and outer apex's of corners) and speed.

To achieve the best of all of that takes skill. Steve, if you can't see that your deluded. Yes, its faster to grip the whole way round a circuit... have you ever thought some people find that boring and enjoy using their car in a different way from you? I mean, I bet some people on this forum have a thorough bread sports car and don't actually take it to a track at all, I bet some barely even drive it above the speed limit, is that a waste in your eyes as well?

I've met plenty of people with the same views, but many of them change after they go out in a car with a properly experienced drifter. They come in and explain how much fun it is and how crazy it seems that the driver can hold their drift and speed through multiple corners.

Take away the Chavs donutting in a car park calling it "drifting" and look at the real sport, especially its origins as drifting in the UK is not on the same level as Japan...

I would post a vid up but I'm still a noob


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rubix_Cube said:


> I've met plenty of people with the same views, but many of them change after they go out in a car with a properly experienced drifter. They come in and explain how much fun it is and how crazy it seems that the driver can hold their drift and speed through multiple corners.
> 
> Take away the Chavs donutting in a car park calling it "drifting" and look at the real sport, especially its origins as drifting in the UK is not on the same level as Japan...


Rubix_Cube is right. many people have the same views but it changes as soon as you go out with a really experienced driver. the shire concentration and skill it takes to drift well is something i appriciate. As for chavs in Asda car parks ( or in my area Tesco car parks) they do not own cars that have the capability to drift properly at all. they all have corsa's and saxo's, the occasional 1 has a JDM Civic but apart from that they don't really own cars that can drift properly and can make use of its power well. usually they end up parked into a ditch or backwards into a tree by driving like a T*AT on the public roads. The other night i had a guy tail gating me in is 1.7 TDI Skoda Fabia and i was thinking wtf are you doing not only will you smash someones car but you could injure or even kill somebody with driving like that! That is chavs they think they own the road at night when all you need to do is just cruise along not be on the bumper of a guy who actually has a decent car! that Steve is chavs for you! :clap:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

To the OP, taking track tuition is NOT a bad thing. Obviously Steve is a grip focused driver and sees no value in drifting. Asking a much more experienced track driver, or in some cases drivers who are competing in high level Motorsports to hop in with you and critique your driving, is something you do if you want to learn. 

Steve saying he had tuition doesn't mean he had someone in there showing how to drive, he had someone in there showing how to drive BETTER, because there IS always someone better out there to learn from, if they are willing to teach you, you would be silly not to take that offer up!

Just fyi


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rain said:


> To the OP, taking track tuition is NOT a bad thing. Obviously Steve is a grip focused driver and sees no value in drifting. Asking a much more experienced track driver, or in some cases drivers who are competing in high level Motorsports to hop in with you and critique your driving, is something you do if you want to learn.
> 
> Steve saying he had tuition doesn't mean he had someone in there showing how to drive, he had someone in there showing how to drive BETTER, because there IS always someone better out there to learn from, if they are willing to teach you, you would be silly not to take that offer up!
> 
> Just fyi


oh yeah i understand that. Im not critising him for taking tuition at all. because I understand that there is ALWAYS someone BETTER than you out there. Thats why i want to find some places to drift to learn to do it correctly so i dont do it wrong and break my car in the process. Im all for tuituon as without it you wouldnt have the drivers in motorsport we have today


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Jolly good old chap.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

James1491 said:


> I understand that there is ALWAYS someone BETTER than you out there.


Better than Steve??? Come off it 

Have you not seen the list....He's got bloody window tints and parking sensors.

He's not messing about


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Better than Steve??? Come off it
> 
> Have you not seen the list....He's got bloody window tints and parking sensors.
> 
> He's not messing about


LOL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

James1491 said:


> Ahh this thread has amused me alot. Have to admit ive got what i needed but steve there was no need to act like a idiot to a fellow skyline owner. Clearly according to many on here ur derranged. I went to my first track day on sunday and i didnt need driver tuition. Not saying it makes me a better driver. But if your going to give advice like that it makes u look like a bit of a novice when saying u had driver tuition to drive your car round a track. But like i keep saying each to their own. It doesnt bother me at all that u hate drifters, but dont brand them something they are not.


OK, Ok, Ok, I couldn't resist having a little spy on this err drifting thread and your comments James.:nervous:

This is a direct quote and what happened at our briefing session at the full GP circuit of Silverstone on Easter Monday, are you sitting comfortably and have your cup of hot Coco.:thumbsup:

There were 60 of us in the briefing from novices to experienced drivers. The chief instructor at Silverstone, another Steve, no, not me, went through all of the stuff they have to go through for the insurance purposes and legal H&S.:chairshot

He then asked how many people had booked for tuition, how many do you think? :squintdan

I’ll tell you ………………………………………………………………………2. 

He said that 2 out of 60 people were ludicrous. He said you are at one of the most complicated & technical race tracks in the world, he said you spend your £300-00 on a track day, another £200 to £300 on fuel, and if your sensible Track day insurance, and you don’t spend £35-00 on driver tuition. 
He said we would be out there all day and would still not master everything about the full GP circuit. What he did say was that for £35-00 we would be at least 2 to 3 seconds and lap faster with an instructor!! :clap:

I am big enough to admit that even though I am an experienced Track day driver with 20 years of Track day experience, (Yes, I was doing track days before some of you drifters were born) I can always learn something. :clap:

How very rude and big headed of you to almost insult a person for taking tuition from an expert. I expect you would like to go out with one of your errr "daft / drift kings"? :nervous:

Coco drank, now go burn rubber, probably your rubber duck though


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Steve

have you ever heard the expression - 'different strokes for different folks' ?

Cheers

Ollie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey as much as I might like James, I aint stroking him  LOL


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve why do you go to track days and spend on tyres, fuel, track day cost, insurance (?) and try to get round the track in the best time etc? Why do _you _do it? 

It's not your job? So I assume it's for fun:thumbsup:? Believe it or not (and brace yourself, this might make you spit your coco out!), but some people may find track driving pointless and boring - especially when compared to drifting. 

Personally I like both, hence having cars suited to each!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hey as much as I might like James, I aint stroking him  LOL












I see


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Shaun, don't be so silly LOL, but at least now you are getting the idea and the "fun" associated with this thread !!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> OK, Ok, Ok, I couldn't resist having a little spy on this err drifting thread and your comments James.:nervous:
> 
> This is a direct quote and what happened at our briefing session at the full GP circuit of Silverstone on Easter Monday, are you sitting comfortably and have your cup of hot Coco.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Just a minor point, but valid none the less- drifting isn't about getting around the track in record time neither is it about mastering a full GP circuit.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

Please don't feed the trolls


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

steve thanks for your comment back  but you do realise that all the track wants to do is make money. £35 for driver tuition is a great price i think. but the only reason they ask is to try and claw just a little bit more money out of people on the day. Its a classic sales technique. Im in the car sales business and tbh we use that kind of tactic all the time, because it works very well. it triggers a part of someones mind to think maybe i do need it. I didnt take it and i was fine, i had such a great weekend without even having tuition as i know if you dont drive like a complete D**K and respect other people on track and listen to what is said in the drivers briefing you will be fine. plus ive got track insurance so if anything happens i am covered anyway. not that i would want it to happen. and i dont believe silverstone to be a hard circuit i have friends who have worked there for over 25 years. now the nurburgring that is a hard track.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

James1491 said:


> Thanks for all that  yh sharing some videos would be cool. Yh its very well maintained i dont put
> 
> Its all about having fun whilst being sideways in my view.


Complete agree

funny that Steve has posted so much... Er...

It just so happens I have a video of me and him on track... Steve, after self proclaiming his driving abilities in all different motorsports (including rallying - where they do drift!) in his 600 bp r35 against me (a chavvy drifter) in my 480bp skyline.. .. I could go on about his standards of driving on track but think most who have read his posts can imagine whatthey're like 

Anyone want to see it??? His comment is 'interesting'.... 

Steve, if you're going to dish it out to the drifters you should be able to take some back... 

I remember meeting you and after witnessing your driving, felt you were a bit generous in your description of your abilities but thought you were a like minded enthusiast out to have fun. slagging off people that do things that you don't understand is just not on, not in the spirit of the forum or any car club and could well end up with someone getting upset and getting physical! The car world is very small! 


Anyway, James here are the vids:

Brands hatch: check Allstars driving academy website - around 60 for the day and you'll get more than enough track time... They have loads of wheels/tyres etc down there to borrow/ buy... Awesome fun! 
The 'chav' in my passenger seat was a genuine skyline enthusiast and nice bloke.. He gets a bit excited though 
Nissan Skyline R32 GTR Drifting in RWD - YouTube


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Will put some other vids up later if you like... 
Santa pod, north weald etc.... 
If you'd like any info just ask
Sam


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

git-r said:


> Will put some other vids up later if you like...
> Santa pod, north weald etc....
> If you'd like any info just ask
> Sam


Watched most of your vids, really good stuff! I like the one where the gt3 can't handle moving over, and the r35 GTR too... :chuckle:


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks for the link git-r  looks like great fun! will have to check out allstarts driving academy . yeah seeing those other videos would be good


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Your wish, is....... 

here is Santa pod... From the suprapod day and another from a normal dwyb.. Dwyb days are great, the 'big' track is awesome fun but I probably won't take my GTR there again as it'd be quite easy to have a bump! There are 'play pens' though to practice figure of eights and doughnuts etc with just 1 car out so safe and ideal if your just starting driftin..

Suprapod e46 330 se drifting - YouTube 

Santa Pod - Drift Day - 07/01/12 - YouTube 
(you can see one of the play pens in this... ) 

this is around 60 and they have tyres/wheels on site too.. 

North weald - you cn drift here but it's also timed so makes it competitive... No tyres on site and surface is pretty shit but one of the best cheap days out I have in the car.. Around 50..

Car Limits - YouTube


Drifting on track days is generally a bit tricky.. it varies from track to track but is mainly down to driver attitude then ability - Steve- if I were you I probably wouldnt try this 

here's some footage from Bedford autodrome west circuit.. Despite driving like the baseball cap wearing chav that I am, I still managed to get my 32 round quicker than evo magazine did the r35... With 25 pound a corner tyres

'91 R32 Skyline GTR Time Attack at Bedford West Circuit - YouTube


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

No-one want to see Steve's vid?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

git-r said:


> No-one want to see Steve's vid?


Hell yeah. Lol


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

The OP asked a question and this is my reply.

Go to SantaPod for a day of drifting practise. At SantaPod, the worst you can do is to hit a cone.

If you try drifting on the street and crashed, you will have expensive repairs and the Police questioning. It will most likely put you off drifting.

You will save so much hassle just by going to the Pod and having fun. 

There is alot of skill to drifting and teaches you car control. It also helps you controlling your car in snow conditions.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Trev said:


> Lol, love it!
> 
> Anyway, Steve.....your clearly missing the point Sir but kudos for coming across looking like a fool.


:chuckle::chuckle:

I think you miss the point entirely Steve...although I'm not entirely sure you are not just on a wind-up on this.

No one is arguing that going round a track sideways IS NOT the most effective way of posting quick lap times. However..that IS NOT the point of drifting. It is not about getting around the track in the quickest time (ala sprinting, door-2-door racing etc). Drifting has its own objectives.

You say that folks should NEVER spin off a track..I agree to a point (you cannot allow for tyre/mechanical failure!) but don't you think that that is only achieved by practising car control?? Its like flying a light aircraft.....stalling and/or spinning is NOT the most effective way to fly a plane but you are taught it in the PPL syllabus. Likewise, aerobatics is just a series of commanded spin/stalls. Aero's are the flying worlds equivalent to drifting.....pointless but a whole load of fun!!

TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FLYNN said:


> It would seem everyone thinks he's a tool to be honest.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161232-trackday-knobhead.html


:chuckle: :chuckle:

I forgot how funny this was first time round...absolutely epic :clap::clap:

TT


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

git-r said:


> No-one want to see Steve's vid?


Yes :clap:


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

yes post Steve's video up!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

James1491 said:


> steve thanks for your comment back  but you do realise that all the track wants to do is make money. £35 for driver tuition is a great price i think. but the only reason they ask is to try and claw just a little bit more money out of people on the day. Its a classic sales technique. Im in the car sales business and tbh we use that kind of tactic all the time, because it works very well. it triggers a part of someones mind to think maybe i do need it. I didnt take it and i was fine, i had such a great weekend without even having tuition as i know if you dont drive like a complete D**K and respect other people on track and listen to what is said in the drivers briefing you will be fine. plus ive got track insurance so if anything happens i am covered anyway. not that i would want it to happen. and i dont believe silverstone to be a hard circuit i have friends who have worked there for over 25 years. now the nurburgring that is a hard track.




LOL, I like it – don’t tell me you are a second hand car salesman too James?

Yes, I do realise it is a sales pitch, but I think a valuable one when on the full GP circuit and as I say, I am not big headed enough not to take £35 quid’s worth of tuition. Most other circuits inc Castle Comb, Donington, Goodwood, I don’t have any tuition, however you can always learn something, and even the Pros have tuition!! Yep, I too have track day insurance as you need to watch out for the knob heads trying to drift at a track day LOL.

Well if you don’t believe SS to be a hard circuit you aint going fast enough !! Oh and by the way the Nurburgring aint a circuit, it’s a public toll road ! Love you really James !


----------



## Rubix_Cube (Mar 5, 2006)

Steve I assume you are just wanting to argue with James for the trolling points? 

Care to address my post to you?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> I think you miss the point entirely Steve...although I'm not entirely sure you are not just on a wind-up on this.
> 
> ...


Me, a wind up LOL You know me far too well !! 
All I said was why ?? 
ie build a nice car and some of them are OK and then wreck it or burn the tyres out and leave marbles all over the track for others to trip over. 
Go to Santa Pod and practise on their drift area or go to a proper school of motoring and practise on a skid pan.
As I said if you want to do that go banger racing it’s cheaper and safer.
Me, never a wind up LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

git-r said:


> Complete agree
> 
> funny that Steve has posted so much... Er...
> 
> ...


Hi git-r

Firstly, I hope that there aren’t any Physical Threats there as that is against the law, and the law will be involved if there are!:chairshot

I can take it and I can dish it, this is a Forum for like minded individual to have their say and that all I was saying.:thumbsup:

I am not slagging of any individual; I was only questioning the art of drifting! The clip you show here isn’t drifting that is pure car control (except the monkey hanging out of the passenger window of course) 

I am talking about the 2 cars going side by side, holding a power slide, burning rubber and wrecking the tyres and cars – why? :sadwavey:

Everybody to their own, but for me that is just not a sport.:clap:

Anyway I’ll leave you to get on with it and look forward to meeting you all at Japfest.:nervous::nervous::nervous:

Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rubix_Cube said:


> Came on to see what region the OP was in to lend a hand, but nice to see that the stereotype driver makes its way into even this forum.
> 
> Drifting has its own rules when it comes to being a sport. Its not like other motor racing. Drivers are marked on Angle in relation of direction of travel, distance to marked clipping points (inner and outer apex's of corners) and speed.
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Cube

Sorry, I didn’t mean to ignore you and I’ll give you as much time and consideration as James from now on! LOL

Can you please explain the rules of Drifting? 

As I indicated when I attended and the European Drift Championships at Silverstone even the err adjudicators could not. 

You write - Drivers are marked on Angle in relation of direction of travel, distance to marked clipping points (inner and outer apexes of corners) and speed. Who and when does this get measured? Or again is it just who has the ………………………… no I said all that before.

I think that we should be clear about the term Drifting and car control, the Time Attack series offer Car Control, as per the Vid posted which I have commented on. At Japfest, SS the so called drifting is just holding a Power slide. Aka Tiff Needel.

And yes, I agree with your sentiment, as you say "I bet some people on this forum have a thorough bread sports car and don't actually take it to a track at all". 

Credit where it is due, you are exploring another way of using your cars, but I still do not understand the reason behind wrecking them ?


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steve is definately trolling! im not going to argue with him anymore about the subject. But i am suprised just how much attention this thread has recieved. What i find hard to understand is that Steve says he aint trolling but clearly he's taking a dim view to drifting but thats fine becuase if he doesn't like it thats fine in my book. But its the branding drifters something they are not. Yes a few of them hang out in car parks but they are not drifters they are wannabe's. 

Also Steve i work in new car sales and had some training on a new vehicle today by a BTCC driver and i asked him what he thinks about Drifting and he said it is a FUN SPORT! so if a BTCC driver classes it as a sport i think we have our answer really  

Also as well the i love you really bit is a bit odd! lol 

Just wondering how many people are going to be heading to Jap Show at santa pod this june?


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

who cares what someone like Steve thinks about anything ... We can't all be rational and likable people 

/end thread


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

haha perfect! 

well said CrysAk, well said


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

James1491 said:


> Steve is definately trolling! im not going to argue with him anymore about the subject. But i am suprised just how much attention this thread has recieved. What i find hard to understand is that Steve says he aint trolling but clearly he's taking a dim view to drifting but thats fine becuase if he doesn't like it thats fine in my book. But its the branding drifters something they are not. Yes a few of them hang out in car parks but they are not drifters they are wannabe's.
> 
> Also Steve i work in new car sales and had some training on a new vehicle today by a BTCC driver and i asked him what he thinks about Drifting and he said it is a FUN SPORT! so if a BTCC driver classes it as a sport i think we have our answer really
> 
> ...




Hi James

LOL lost your SOH then. I love banter with different view point, that’s the whole point of a democracy. And this banter has given this thread probably more credence than it deserved in the first place, so a Thank You won’t go amiss.

Good to know you finally got some training from someone, as I said; you are never too old, or ugly to learn! 

Just one quick correction before I leave this thread forever, DRIFTING is NOT a sport, fun for some it may be, but it is definitely NOT a sport. 
To be a sport it would need to have published rules and regulations. Hence you BTCC driver would know this surly?

Yep, I’ll be there as I will at Japfest, Trax, Pod etc . 

Come and say Hi, I might even buy you a beer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CrysAk said:


> who cares what someone like Steve thinks about anything ... We can't all be rational and likable people
> 
> /end thread


Well you did, cos you responded LOL:clap:


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

nah not a SOH failure at all.

i believe there is rules and regs somewhere for it.

yh i will be at Trax and POD this year so maybe we can have a cheeky race up the drag strip at POD! LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sound's like a plan dude !! But you'll be going up the strip sideways LOL


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

haha not on a drag strip dude! maybe on the handling circuit lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ok see you there, but not on the handling circuit !!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

James1491 said:


> yes post Steve's video up!


hehe.. of course

So, Steve, the closed minded GTR driver, frowning upon people enjoying themselves drifting, and me, the chav with a helmet instead of baseball cap..

Typical GTR driver.. Booting it down the straights, then slowly into the breaing zones and corners, anoying other track users far more than drifting

The guy in the astra that i let past was just as quick when i was following Steve.. We were going so slow when we started I let him past then Steve held him on the corner and bootd it down the straight.. Ultimate degredaton of what was probably, in his mind, another chav!

R32 + R35 GTR Bedford Autodrome 23/04/11 - YouTube

Remember Steve?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I can't remeber yesterday let alone 2 years ago.

Good to see you have some footage of my car as I was wondering wether to do the suspension, thank you.

Astra V GTR ???? err Astra wasn't as fast as your Vid proved, mind you we were on the out lap and I was warming the car up as I always do and then cooling it down.

I am sure we had a nice conversation too, you must have kept your baseball cap on under your helmet as I didn't see it !!

Was a good day from what my notes say


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

lol, got destroyed buy a 25yrold car


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CrysAk said:


> lol, got destroyed buy a 25yrold car


Destroyed ???? are you watching the same vid or are your eyes wonky ??


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well was expecting a bit more tbh Steve lol. Granted its a 2 year old vid, but as you say you been doing rally and track days for 20 years. Not as good as I was expecting, looks quick ish but you could probably make another 2 sec just by hiting the apexs. Maybe you should try drifting, you might be a bit better at that? 
Jeff


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SklyaFett said:


> Well was expecting a bit more tbh Steve lol. Granted its a 2 year old vid, but as you say you been doing rally and track days for 20 years. Not as good as I was expecting, looks quick ish but you could probably make another 2 sec just by hiting the apexs. Maybe you should try drifting, you might be a bit better at that?
> Jeff


Maybe cos I am older and wiser and don't want to bin it !! LOL I can "skid" a car if I want to, but as you can - why ?? 

Guys, I have found something I thought you might like to have a go at as you like the smell of and burning your rear tyres out.:blahblah:

Go on be the first to try this !!!!

Duelling Ferrari F50s: Time For Coffee? - PistonHeads

Post a Vid if you do !:clap:

See if I do care about my "drifting" friends :nervous:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Dunno, thats a different level of obscene show. I dont think id have the cojones to drive an F50/40 on those gravel roads...ouch. But they can, and do, good for them...tho drifting that is not...glorified tractor pulling...yes.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

git-r said:


> hehe.. of course
> 
> So, Steve, the closed minded GTR driver, frowning upon people enjoying themselves drifting, and me, the chav with a helmet instead of baseball cap..
> 
> ...


OMG he is like my granny on the brakes.

Did your track instructor not teach you to use your mirrors and MOVE OVER when you are holding up other drivers?

Keep taking the lessons


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Surely the forum's biggest tool?


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

David said:


> OMG he is like my granny on the brakes.
> 
> Did your track instructor not teach you to use your mirrors and MOVE OVER when you are holding up other drivers?
> 
> Keep taking the lessons


:clap:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rain said:


> Dunno, thats a different level of obscene show. I dont think id have the cojones to drive an F50/40 on those gravel roads...ouch. But they can, and do, good for them...tho drifting that is not...glorified tractor pulling...yes.



Yes, I suppose it is, as the Ferrari was developed from a Tractor LOL

As for the other replies I’ll treat them with the contempt they deserve until the children grow up.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

[edit] yea.. ima edit this


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> Maybe cos I am older and wiser and don't want to bin it !! LOL I can "skid" a car if I want to, but as you can - why ??
> 
> Guys, I have found something I thought you might like to have a go at as you like the smell of and burning your rear tyres out.:blahblah:
> 
> ...


TBH iv got no real interest in drifting. But I don't put people down or take the piss for something others like. And to be fair a fast car does not make you a quick driver. So most of this look at me and I will show you how its done attitude just makes you look a bigger tool than you already are.

Older and wiser is just an excuse for being slow or running out of talent (if you had any to begin with lol). Anyway I though you were gonna bugger off and not read anymore of this thread? For someone who is not interested in drifting you seem to have alot to say about it.

Maybe when we meet on track I will do the chav thing and hang my arse out the window as I go past lol :chairshot


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> Yes, I suppose it is, as the Ferrari was developed from a Tractor LOL
> 
> As for the other replies I’ll treat them with the contempt they deserve until the children grow up.


Think you might find its Lambos that came from tractors (or they built them before the cars) :chuckle:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

CrysAk said:


> [edit] yea.. ima edit this


Why edit bud, made me laugh lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Please read ALL the above threads before accusing me of things I haven't said.

And why do so called Forum users feel the need to make threats to other Forum users?

It***8217;s OK as it is now in black & white so the law will know who to look for.

I am not going to explain again the difference as I see it in car control, drifting, skidding round a corner etc and I respect each to their own. Some comments were tongue in cheek, but no malice was meant or intended, so when you are ready you can apologise.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Why edit bud, made me laugh lol


nothing good could of came to that post m8 ^^


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

[edit] mustn't feed the troll


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> Please read ALL the above threads before accusing me of things I haven't said.
> 
> And why do so called Forum users feel the need to make threats to other Forum users?
> 
> ...


I for one will not apologise. Although iv not made any threats. And from what iv read are you really surprised at the reaction you have got? Talking down to people and implieing they are chavs or stupid for something they like is very snobbish. Also saying what you have said is tounge in cheek is utter bull. Back track if you like, but the first person that needs to apologise is you.

If you wind people up and they react that's your own fault. Me personally i would never dream of damaging someone's property. But not everyone is the same, so just because its the Internet you still need to be mindful. 

Jeff


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chaps can we all be pleasant with one another please.:thumbsup:

p.s. Drifting is ACE and I enjoyed my SOCKS OFF when I did it! I used to have a drift bitch Toyota MKII with a 1JZGTE and it was fantastic. Different to track driving and no less enjoyable.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chaps can we all be pleasant with one another please.:thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. Drifting is ACE and I enjoyed my SOCKS OFF when I did it! I used to have a drift bitch Toyota MKII with a 1JZGTE and it was fantastic. Different to track driving and no less enjoyable.


No problem


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

SklyaFett said:


> TBH iv got no real interest in drifting. But I don't put people down or take the piss for something others like. And to be fair a fast car does not make you a quick driver. So most of this look at me and I will show you how its done attitude just makes you look a bigger tool than you already are.
> 
> Older and wiser is just an excuse for being slow or running out of talent (if you had any to begin with lol). Anyway I though you were gonna bugger off and not read anymore of this thread? For someone who is not interested in drifting you seem to have alot to say about it.
> 
> Maybe when we meet on track I will do the chav thing and hang my arse out the window as I go past lol :chairshot



Feels the need to link a video of The Inbetweeners Bus W**kers!


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah, that old chesnut Steve?!

Yeah.. Lets crap a thread up, insult forum members, display immature opinions and then claim 'tongue in cheek' ? Clear off mate, went on far to long as just a joke.

I also seem to have missed these threats towards you, care to quote them for all to see?

And the last thing you deserve is an apology!! YOU owe the OP an apology!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> .................................., so when you are ready you can apologise.


Im sorry...............................Im sorry that you are a *********.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Im sorry...............................Im sorry that you are a *********.


I'm not


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve said:


> LOL, so that***8217;s what you aspire to ??? Got bored with it but did stay and watch all 7 mins 42 sec***8217;s. Just wondering how many baseball cap wearing chavs think that was done in one take ?? Oh yeah, all of them ! C***8217;mon guys, next you***8217;ll be telling me it***8217;s a sport LOL LOL LOL


here's one with a possible single take

Kenneth Moen Hillclimb Drift Lillehammer - YouTube


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

CrysAk said:


> I'm not


That's was aimed at Steve mate not you


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> That's was aimed at Steve mate not you


i know ^^ I'm just saying I'm not sorry for him being a Monger


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

.... Feeding troll......

LOL!! 

this is amusing


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

CrysAk said:


> i know ^^ I'm just saying I'm not sorry for him being a Monger


Oh ok lol. Well Im sure hes told the law (lol) that we are all now after him. :clap:


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Oh ok lol. Well Im sure hes told the law (lol) that we are all now after him. :clap:


would'nt be surprised if they joined us, as he would probably ask for help in the most condescending way possible


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Soooooo back onto the topic, did anyone know a nice place to drift thats not going to get the OP into trouble?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I never really understood drifting until I was taken out by a seriously good drifter and theres somthing extremely exciting about entering a corner virtually backwards at 100 mph + suffice to to say I was very impressed at his car control!


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

yh until i went out with a drift driver i had never really taken any interest into it. But once you go out there and see how much fun it is, something just grabs you  

ive found some places thanks to people posting on this tread. But was thinking of an airfield or something as im not really wanting to follow a course yet, i want to just get my skills better by learning how to iniate the drift in the best way to my driving style.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

CrysAk said:


> here's one with a possible single take
> 
> Kenneth Moen Hillclimb Drift Lillehammer - YouTube


WOW...I was watching intently with the intention of commenting on him having the car straight for a miniscule second.....

Never saw it :nervous:

WOW...

TT


----------

